# Bringing your weave back to life!



## BomBShell♥ (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi ladies! I have a sewn-in weave, I used goddess remi hair. In the beginning my hair was great. Now its dry and shedding everywhere and just looks a mess....I was wondering how i could get it back to the beautiful hair I know it can be erplexed. Please help!


----------



## naturalglory041490 (Jun 28, 2010)

I am going through the same thing!

Bumping!!!


----------



## neanie (Jun 28, 2010)

bumping i would like to know too 
i was thinking about trying silicon mix on my weave


----------



## Nubenap22 (Jun 28, 2010)

What have you been dong with it and how long has it been in?


----------



## hothair (Jun 28, 2010)

BHM has more info on weaves. But I would wash and condition, add some serum then blowdry (the hair) with a good brush and style how you like (flat iron etc)


----------



## polished07 (Jun 28, 2010)

IDK I think it all depends on the hair you get? if its quality hair you should have no problem cowashing airdrying and styling to bring it back to life


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 28, 2010)

i rtead something abt crisco.i got sag fresnch and mine is shed city im gonna take it down and use some cheapie next month. shame lol.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 28, 2010)

*If the hair is not installed*
detangle the hair as much as possible without losing more hair and then seal the wefts with any good weft sealant i.e. fray block. Allow about 24-48 hours for the sealing to dry completely and then give the hair a good clarifying poo followed by a mild/medium protein treatment for about 5-10 minutes.

Finally, saturate the hair in *silicon mix* (or Nexxus Humectress - not as good but OK). Next place it in a plactic bag and microwave on *medium *heat for about 1-2 minutes.

Take out the hair let it cool down and rest. Rinse with cool water and voila brand new remy goddess hair.

If the hair is installed you may be limited to doing a clarifying poo, medium protein treatment and the silicon mix. You will have blinging hair but the wefts may still shed.

ETA: I know this bc I used the same batch of Remi Goddess Yaki 3x and I still ahve it and am considering reviving it again to doctor one of my old synthetic half wigs. Love this hari as you cannot go wrong for the price.

Also I just wanted to say that this hair does not like certiain shampoos, conditioners or too much product. In fact all I used on this hair to revive it was a light mist of rosewater every few days and John Freida heat protectant (water based) when I needed to revive it. This hair does not like greasy, heavy products. These sort of products will weight it down and even make it tangle up really badly. In essence you have to treat it as the original (Chinese) Type 1 donor would treat their hair - min product.


----------



## Uber (Jun 28, 2010)

^^^ good advice. Where do you get it from Positively? I mean the hair


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 28, 2010)

You need to wash and deep condition it. Also do not use any styling products on it.

You can't do anything about the shedding now that it's in though. Did your stylist cut the wefts? That can cause more shedding than usual.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 28, 2010)

Bess said:


> ^^^ good advice. Where do you get it from Positively? I mean the hair



Any BSS that carries Sensationnel products should carry the Goddess hair.


----------



## BomBShell♥ (Jun 28, 2010)

Nubenap22 said:


> What have you been dong with it and how long has it been in?


Well at first I wasnt doing anything to it...but the lady who installed it, who normally does a fantastic job, didnt do so well. It was loose and threads were coming out  so it was hard to really do anything with because I didnt want to pull it out. That was the first problem. I went back to her a few weeks later to get her to fix it. Afterwards I would simply flat iron it....It looked so dry and frizzy so I put oil on it, which I know was a super no no but i just didnt know what else to do.....now i can flat iron it but after an hour or so it'll poof back up..


----------



## BomBShell♥ (Jun 28, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> *If the hair is not installed*
> detangle the hair as much as possible without losing more hair and then seal the wefts with any good weft sealant i.e. fray block. Allow about 24-48 hours for the sealing to dry completely and then give the hair a good clarifying poo followed by a mild/medium protein treatment for about 5-10 minutes.
> 
> Finally, saturate the hair in *silicon mix* (or Nexxus Humectress - not as good but OK). Next place it in a plactic bag and microwave on *medium *heat for about 1-2 minutes.
> ...


Yea mine is still attached! Do you know which poos/conditioners that it doesnt like? And wow you used it 3x and its still manageable!!! Omg, its definitely me then  dang.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 28, 2010)

It sounds like the silicon coating has worn off the hair but you can try to wash, DC, aphogee 2 mins reconstructor the hair. Silicon mix is great for weaves. Also you should try to limit using heating appliances to the hair because that would dry out and damage the hair. I also limit product usage. You can try using a light serum on the hair every few days like organix or CHI


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 28, 2010)

Bess said:


> ^^^ good advice. Where do you get it from Positively? I mean the hair




Hi Bess I know you are UK based so I will give you UK details.  I get my hair from PAK's.  It;s 35 GBP for 10 inches and a little more for 12 inches.  However when you get to 14 inches (the most popular length) the price really jumps like crazy.... 

My advice just get the 12 inches and be done with it.  Also if you buy in the shop you can usually haggle them down a few quid by telling them the shop down the road is selling it for the same price.

Otherwise you can just order online if you are not London based.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 28, 2010)

osbornes0307 said:


> Yea mine is still attached! Do you know which poos/conditioners that it doesnt like? And wow you used it 3x and its still manageable!!! Omg, its definitely me then  dang.



This hair HATES really stripping shampoos with a passion on a regular basis - L'Oreal elvive nearly killed this hair for me but I managed to bring it back to life.

I would go with sulphate free as I think (and this is just my opinion) that the sulphate eats away at the protective coating.  That said I did clarify and dc the hair as outlined above every time I took it down.

I no longer weave my hair (due to trying to grow back my edges) but I kid you not I have two old batches still in good condition which i could revive an old half wig with when I finally get round to it.

My advice to you is get some Reviva Labs rose water toner (which you can also use to set your make up, refresh your face etc etc $5) and some John freida heat protectant $5 (water based and also smells nice ) and stick to those two products on this hair.

I used a gentle sulphate shampoo and joico condish but I suspect that the pantene range would work well as it;s gentle and I use cheapo pantene mask to condition my half wigs when I ran out of stuff in South East Asia and it worked so well 

Also do not blow-dry this hair or you will kill it. Just let it air-dry or sit under a warm bonnet dryer.  Limit heat styling to bumping it with flat irons and do not flat iron at above 350- 370 or you are basically just killing the hair.

Lightly mist the hair every other day with the rose water and then follow with the JF heat protectant if you want to heat style.  Also wash every 7-10 days and DC for about 15-20 mins with your fave condish (you can dc with heat if you want).


----------



## keelioness (Jun 28, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> *If the hair is not installed*
> detangle the hair as much as possible without losing more hair and then seal the wefts with any good weft sealant i.e. fray block. Allow about 24-48 hours for the sealing to dry completely and then give the hair a good clarifying poo followed by a mild/medium protein treatment for about 5-10 minutes.
> 
> Finally, saturate the hair in *silicon mix* (or Nexxus Humectress - not as good but OK). Next place it in a plactic bag and microwave on *medium *heat for about 1-2 minutes.
> ...




Thanks for posting.. I used remi goddess for the first time 2 months ago ..it shed like a dog.. I would have to roll down the window as i was driving to throw shed hair outside   My sylist said it was the "oil" i was using..the only thing i was using was BT..my hair grew like crazy tho..Now Im using sensationnel yaki goes much better with the BT


----------



## africanqueen456 (Oct 13, 2010)

bumping****


----------

